# Working for a year, need advice please



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Hello everyone 

I've been offered a place to teach in an International School in Malaysia. I'm currently in the UK and the contract doesn't start until January 2011. My main concern is living costs, the school is providing accommodation and transport so that just leaves food and entertainment for me. How much on average would I be spending on food a month if I was to have say three meals a day?

Also is there a large expat community? I would like to mingle with locals but it would be nice to have some native friends too 

I have lots of more questions to ask, but this will do for now.

Thanks for reading


----------



## taZzmaniac (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey Elrasho,

i think if u were to have a decent non home cooked meal (not in a fine dining restaurant), u would probably be spending between RM 500 - 900 a month.

as for the second question, i am myself wondering the same thing, is there a large expat community 
i am back from a 4 year adventure in paris and have a lot of catching up to do!

cheers


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

3 meals a day local or western, fast food, vendor/hawker or restaurant, air conditioned or open air,--price varies. around your international school, sometimes there is limited choices or none depending on locality and distance to next nearest place.


----------

